# Short-Term Baggage Check @ 30th Street (Philadelphia)



## markshoward (Apr 18, 2010)

I know there are plenty of threads regarding temporary baggage storage, but I haven't been able to find an answer to my specific question (so please excuse yet another post on the topic).

I plan to take Amtrak for the first time in June from the DC area to 30th St. Station in Philadelphia. I've read that this station offers luggage storage to riders--this site says it is $3 for 24 hours, but as it is not an official Amtrak page, I was hoping someone could confirm that this is still offered and that it is indeed for 24 hours and not just until the end of daily baggage check hours. Also, does anyone know if travelers are allowed to use this service when _departing_ the train (i.e. with a recently used ticket) or is it only allowed for those storing luggage before boarding? (This could be based on experience at any station.) I'm hoping to avoid having to check into a hotel by dropping my bag of mid-afternoon and picking it up when baggage check reopens the next morning, as I'll only be in Philly overnight (and out too late to warrant renting a room).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bretton88 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, it is. Go to the baggage check, and they will charge you 3$/bag and hold it for you. Beware though, you will need cash. Thats all they accept.


----------



## markshoward (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response; I'll make sure to remember cash.


----------



## wayman (Apr 18, 2010)

markshoward said:


> $3 for 24 hours, but as it is not an official Amtrak page, I was hoping someone could confirm that this is still offered and that it is indeed for 24 hours and not just until the end of daily baggage check hours


The service still exists, absolutely. As to whether it's "that day" or "up to 24 hours", I don't know, as I've never used it for anything other than same-day. But I wouldn't be surprised if "up to 24 hours" is indeed the case, and in the absolute worst case, you'll only have to pay another $3 when you pick up your bag.



> Also, does anyone know if travelers are allowed to use this service when _departing_ the train (i.e. with a recently used ticket) or is it only allowed for those storing luggage before boarding?


You don't even need an Amtrak ticket to use this service. I've certainly used it in almost your specific situation (arrived by Amtrak, not departing same-day by Amtrak) with no trouble at all. But in my case, I was picking up my bag again that evening (and departing by SEPTA) rather than leaving the bag overnight for morning retrieval.



> (This could be based on experience at any station.)


Actually, no: every station sets its own policy as far as day-checked baggage goes. Different prices, different rules about needing a ticket or not, etc. So if you're going to need to do something like this in New York or Washington or Chicago at some point in the future, make sure to learn the policy for that particular station. It will likely be different than Philadelphia's (and more than likely, it will be slightly more expensive and more restrictive).


----------



## markshoward (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks so much, wayman. I'm feeling much less stressed about my travels now.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know the specifics of day check service at ALX?

Thanks


----------



## markshoward (Apr 19, 2010)

(Never mind; I was a little hasty with the questions. General Amtrak CS via email says no overnight, Amtrak CS at the station confirms 24 hours. Official word, for future reference. Thanks again, guys.)


----------



## Alexander Robert (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

I am hoping to do the same thing and was wondering what time the bag place is open from/to please? Wanted to get a 2.30am bus out of philly so would need to pick up my bag (ideally) just before then?

Any help very much appreciated!

Best,

Alex


----------



## anonymous (Aug 22, 2010)

The baggage station is closed from 10:30pm to 6:30am: http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Hours_Popup&pAssetID=1229726270614&c=am2Station#B


----------

